# Looking for contacts in Battle Creek MI area



## Bermyboard (Jul 7, 2011)

Know anyone in the trade around the Battle Creek / Kalamazoo area of Michigan? I will be heading out to the area in a little over a month and would like to look around for potential jobs while I'm in town, but all the contractors I've tried listed in the area are disconnected or old listings. I'm an all 'rounder with high end commercial metal framing, hanging, finishing and T-bar experience.

Please message me with any contacts, much appreciated.


----------

